# The Encyclopedia of Country Living



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Just bought this book to give it to my wife, as a stocking stuffer, for Christmas from Santa Claus.

Spent most of the day looking through it myself before my son and I wrapped it and put it under the tree.

I gotta say it is a fairly comprehensive, well thought-out book. Large and thick and full of info. Worth owning for sure.

Check it out - I got it on sale this morning at Lowes, off their book rack, for $24.94 regular $29.95.

Amazon has it for $19.95 plus shipping. I've got a library full of good prepper books, but this one is liable to become one of our favorites around here. It appears to get great reviews everywhere I look:

creativity « Becky's Farm Life










Some others worth owning:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good library. Your wife will love that one, mine does.

Oh, and the pocket reference book you are holding, it is a must-have!

You have a lot of other books I need. Making a list, now!:smile:


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, I have a copy as well. It is loaded with solid information and anyone planning on living on a homestead, minifarm or BOL should have a copy. There is a yahoo group for those who benefit from the book as well. Search for Country Living in yahoo groups.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Eh? I don't see Kenneth Royce's Gun Bible in that collection! Boston's Gun Bible: Boston T. Party, Kenneth W. Royce: 9781888766066: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

We're going to have to update our Country Living book. We have this 1982 version and we have almost wore it out. It's great to browse through it on those cold winter nights by the woodstove. I'm, sure your new one is more up to date but the old timer's version is good too.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My list of things to add to my library is growing! :grin:


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, it is sort of like the old Foxfire books in a lot of ways, except perhaps a little more apropos to modern life and a lot more descriptive - although I would not give-up my Foxfire books.

When you buy this book you are going to be amazed at how large and comprehensive it is - I mean it is a big, thick, heavy book.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, might have to pick it up.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> Thanks for sharing, might have to pick it up.


I honestly do not think you will be disappointed. I'm pretty picky about what books I put in the library - most of them out there these days are nonsense appealing to soccer moms. But this one is well worth the investment imho. The more reviews and excerpts I read about it, the more I am looking forward to my wife opening it and me getting my hands on it and putting it to practical use.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife has that book and she absolutely loves it. It is a must have book.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

shadownmss said:


> My wife has that book and she absolutely loves it. It is a must have book.


I hope my wife likes it. What parts does your wife like the best?


----------

